# Semi-New to dieting and such



## ImJonathan (Sep 20, 2017)

Hey guys, I am 18 and I am having trouble with my diet. I see people that I want to look like and even being around friends is difficult at times. Basically I struggle a lot keeping on a diet and I know that it is not easy at all and I understand that. What I don't understand is that my friends can not do as much as I do or anything and they build muscle and fill out their physique incredibly fast. I have some who use and that option has been there for me but with how young I am and not being able to stick with my diet I chose to avoid them regardless of the temptation. I just need tips on how you guys stick with it through the difficult times and how you guys power through the down times. This became my life when I was going through a rough time and it still is even though I am in a better place emotionally. I want to do the best I can for my body.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome, did you post an intro thread in the new members section?  If you did, sorry I missed it. If not, post one and tell us about yourself.  Age, height, weight, how long you've been training what are your goals, what are you eating now, etc....

There are no secrets to dieting.  If you want to bigger eat more calories than you expend.  The opposite if you want to lose fat.  Calculate your TDEE and adjust your diet accordingly more or less calories.


----------



## oldsaxon32 (Sep 20, 2017)

ImJonathan said:


> Hey guys, I am 18 and I am having trouble with my diet. I see people that I want to look like and even being around friends is difficult at times. Basically I struggle a lot keeping on a diet and I know that it is not easy at all and I understand that. What I don't understand is that my friends can not do as much as I do or anything and they build muscle and fill out their physique incredibly fast. I have some who use and that option has been there for me but with how young I am and not being able to stick with my diet I chose to avoid them regardless of the temptation. I just need tips on how you guys stick with it through the difficult times and how you guys power through the down times. This became my life when I was going through a rough time and it still is even though I am in a better place emotionally. I want to do the best I can for my body.


I struggle with my diet like a mf man. Sometimes I go for stretches of strict, planned out meals. I mean down to the calorie. More than anything though I just try to use good judgement. I only eat carbs on training days, try to keep the sweets to a minimum unless I'm running a set, strict regimen and I'm on a cheat meal, and just keep the protein and healthy fats through the roof. Dieting is rough, but it is no didferent than anything else in that it comes down to discipline and self control in the end. How bad do you want it? How dedicated are you to your goals? Ya know?


----------



## oldsaxon32 (Sep 20, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Welcome, did you post an intro thread in the new members section?  If you did, sorry I missed it. If not, post one and tell us about yourself.  Age, height, weight, how long you've been training what are your goals, what are you eating now, etc....
> 
> There are no secrets to dieting.  If you want to bigger eat more calories than you expend.  The opposite if you want to lose fat.  Calculate your TDEE and adjust your diet accordingly more or less calories.


Yeah, keeping your macros in order is the way to go as well. I do well with my protein and carbs, not so much with fats. Finding your TDEE can be tricky from person to person depending on your activity levels and type of metabolism. It's an interesting science.


----------



## ImJonathan (Sep 20, 2017)

oldsaxon32 said:


> Yeah, keeping your macros in order is the way to go as well. I do well with my protein and carbs, not so much with fats. Finding your TDEE can be tricky from person to person depending on your activity levels and type of metabolism. It's an interesting science.


Is the best way to find out through experimentation? Or are there like general ways to address it.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 20, 2017)

ImJonathan said:


> Is the best way to find out through experimentation? Or are there like general ways to address it.



Both.
I don't have time to track down the TDEE calculator right now, but you basically start at a general point with your TDEE based on body composition, activity level, and goals; track your progress; and adjust as needed based on your body's response.
Maybe you need to cut back another 500 calories a week or maybe you're right on track. 
Whether diet, training, or whatever, it's always going to take a general reference point and require you adjust based on your own body's response.  Keep that in mind when you encounter programs with wild claims that supposedly work for everyone or are very specific.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

trial and error and consistency through diet. good luck with your journey bud. and don't worrys about ur buds focus on you we are all different and individual


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 21, 2017)

*Oops*

I'm pretty naturally lean. If your like me you'll want to keep proteins high. Don't be scared of carbs unless your on a strict cut. If you eat clean 70% of the time I usually always stay lean with visable abs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

DustinStewart said:


> I am a lean and weak person. Looking for options to put weight.


you mean skinny and weak Don't u


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> you mean skinny and weak Don't u



135lb with abs is lean AF bundy....Aesthetic God


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> 135lb with abs is lean AF bundy....Aesthetic God


dont confuse yourself 135 isn't lean bro. lean just means you have low body fat. You can be 225 and lean.. 135 is a girl


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> dont confuse yourself 135 isn't lean bro. lean just means you have low body fat. You can be 225 and lean.. 135 is a girl



Sarcasm BB....dammit now the joke is runied
Back off to the dungeon iGo....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

Sorry homes im on lots of pain meds lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 5, 2017)

You said 18 right not 28!38!48!

first things first life's not fair we are not all built the same

second at 18 your friends metabolism is stipid

third 18 your test levels should be stupid high too

fourth if you can't hold a diet long enough to see the results you don't want it, how bad do you want it? 

Even with shit genetics you can eat right and get fit most likey

if you eat right diet etc for six months and no results this means either your calorie intake is higher then what you are burning or two you need to get blood work done to see if you may have some type of thyroid issues or other issues. 

At 18 i would seriously stay clear of gear you shouldn't need it and if for some reason your blood work sucks the doctor will give you the lost legit gear around.


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 5, 2017)

first thing is to start a diet that youre guna stick to.. eat shit that is healthy that you like eating   dont force yourself to eat shit. get into a good routine. then start counting macros etc.


----------

